# ISO help/info w/old BEL cream maker



## Sandy. (Jul 13, 2010)

Hello,

I've acquired an old BEL cream maker (hand pump type).  Does anyone out there know how they are used please?


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 13, 2010)

Never used one but googled 'bel cream maker instructions' and got several links with instructions.


----------



## Sandy. (Jul 13, 2010)

Andy, you are a champ!  Found just what I wanted thanks to you.

Merci beaucoup!!


----------

